# Free Software For Composers!



## baroque flute

What I have been using for my compositions is Anvil Studio, which is available for free download by its producers at www.anvilstudio.com This software has it so that you click on the right length for your note, and then click on the note on its picture of a piano keyboard, and make sheet music that way. You can have I don't know how many tracks--I do my orchestral arrangements here--each one can be a different instrument or other midi voice. What it makes is a midi file that you can go back and edit if you want to. With the accessories you can do more (for $) but I haven't tried them. The only problem I have come across so far is that you can't slow down or speed up the tempo within the song. Other than that it's great!!


----------



## Maestro Murphy

I have used Anvil Studio, and have it on my PC (along with NoteWorthy, Music Master Works, and Finalè) I do not like this program. I could never figure out how to make chords, and whenever you hover over a note you placed on the staff, it plays it, so if you swoop the cursor across the whole staff to click a button, it'll play all those notes. That got irritating. I dunno, I just think it's easier ro dowload the trial of Music Master Works, or just buy/pirate Finalè. Just my opinion.


----------



## Daniel

The best free Notation software is the Finale Notepad i think http://www.finalemusic.com/ The limitation to 4 (?) instruments per system is the only sad thing.

Myself i use Sibelius, I like the buttons, overview and the notation. Finale is looking so confusing :huh:


----------



## max

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Jul 24 2004, 04:59 AM
> *The best free Notation software is the Finale Notepad i think http://www.finalemusic.com/ The limitation to 4 (?) instruments per system is the only sad thing.
> 
> Myself i use Sibelius, I like the buttons, overview and the notation. Finale is looking so confusing :huh:
> [snapback]335[/snapback]​*


Yes, I must agree, Finale Notepad is the best FREE notation software I've found.... But you can't export to MIDI, unless you buy the Notepad Plus!

I also agree with Dan, since I've switched to Sibelius 3, I am not, EVER, going back to Finale! WOOOO! :lol:


----------



## The Angel of Music

Awesome!!! I got to check it out! This can help me greatly in my musical theater production!!! Thanks!!!


----------

